# Help! broken rear window



## electrajohnt (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello.

Help please. 

When shunting the mobile home around I reversed into shed roof corner and broke plexiglass and glass of rear window.


It is a Lunar Premium 2007, actually manufacured by HomeCar.

I planned to go away for Easter week but that looks like it could be off now. How do I get it quickly replaced, ideally at home.

All advice gratefully received. 

JohnT. Stoke on Trent Area


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Try a caravan breaker

Eg

www.caravanbreakers.net. These are in South Wales and have a section on windows


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If you can't find one in a breakers then maybe these could help.

http://caravanwindowcentre.weebly.com/

http://www.eeco-ltd.co.uk/

http://www.autoxtra.org/replacement.htm


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As a temporary repair you could get two pieces of clear perspex from a local plastics/perspex supplier and glue them in place inside and out. Not pretty but should do the job.

JohnW


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

It's a relatively late model van, I'd have thought it likely to be a Seitz or Remis window.
Have a good look at the other windows or if enough of the one you need is left to examine, you'll probably find a sticker in one of the corners with detail on it, they are usually clear with just the dimensions etc. on them.
If you can find the detail it should be an easy (although expensive) task to get a replacement.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try them.

cabby

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/visit-us-3-w.asp


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

A broken window would not be putting my away off,
even if I had to board it with something,
like wizzo says get some Perspex or the like and temporary repair it,
gives you another one of them jobs to do when you get back home,
post a picky, there are some clever guys on here than know a bodge or two :surprise:
Misty


----------



## electrajohnt (Aug 27, 2012)

*Thanks everybody.*

For now I have cut a piece of ply and using inside my own manufactured cross members from 2 x 2 suitable blocked out from making contact with the blind arrangement. Put that on and painted it.

Tomorrow I am in the Bradford region so intend to drop it off at EEC in Halifax, hopefully they will make another for me using the old one as a pattern and attaching the struts etc.

Still intend to go over Easter but to where is still up in the air, keepingan eye on the weather forecasts.


----------



## electrajohnt (Aug 27, 2012)

*Update*

Dropped the broken window into EECO this morning. New one will be ready to pick up on Thursday. Very pleased with that!


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

electrajohnt said:


> Dropped the broken window into EECO this morning. New one will be ready to pick up on Thursday. Very pleased with that!


Thanks for that info. Ive just sent them an enquiry for some work on my van.


----------



## electrajohnt (Aug 27, 2012)

*Final update from OP*



electrajohnt said:


> Dropped the broken window into EECO this morning. New one will be ready to pick up on Thursday. Very pleased with that!


I have no affiliation with EECO at all other than picking their name up via the forum and web.

I picked the window up this morning (Thursday) having dropped the old window off on Monday noon.

Cost for a window about 24 ins high by 36ins wide is £213 plus vat. I have no proof of this but I would guess that when I eventually found a new original spec., window it would have been much more.

Very pleased with the service and goods. They are here: http://www.eeco-ltd.co.uk/

Job done; off to Scotland tomorrow.

JohnT


----------

